# Mechanized Infantry



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Craig Higgins <grubbie33@yahoo.com>* on *Wed, 17 Nov 1999 06:02:45 -0800 (PST)*
In a Canadian Mechanized Infantry Unit, who controls
and commands the troop vehicles and APC‘s?  Infantry
Officers, Armoured Officers, or Support Officers  Are
the drivers and commanders of the vehicles attached to
the infantry unit which is being carried in the
vehicle or are they separate?
Anyone who knows please enlighten me.
Thanks!
CMH
====
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Bid and sell for free at  http://auctions.yahoo.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *williabr@uregina.ca* on *Wed, 17 Nov 1999 10:09:11 -0600 (CST)*
Canadian Army doctrine is that APC‘s etc are an integral part of the
Infantry section,
platoon and company. Each vehicle is commanded by the Section Commander
who also commands the troops carried. The Platoon Commander commands the
Platoon and it‘s 4 APC‘s. When the troops dismount and are seperated from
the vehicles my experience has been that the Platoon 2 i/c no snide
comments about it being the Platoon WO..I‘m an old sweat commands the
zulu empty vehicles which usually have a driver and a gunner/commander
left with the vehicle.
There have been discussions in The Infantry Journal
www.brunnet.net/infsch as to possible changes due to the introduction of
the LAV to the doctrine but to my
knowledge there have been no changes. 
On Wed, 17 Nov 1999, Craig Higgins wrote:
> In a Canadian Mechanized Infantry Unit, who controls
> and commands the troop vehicles and APC‘s?  Infantry
> Officers, Armoured Officers, or Support Officers  Are
> the drivers and commanders of the vehicles attached to
> the infantry unit which is being carried in the
> vehicle or are they separate?
> Anyone who knows please enlighten me.
> Thanks!
> CMH
> 
> 
> ====
> 
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Bid and sell for free at  http://auctions.yahoo.com 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

